# Home phone line is nuts.



## PamfromTx (Jan 2, 2022)

It suddenly drops calls and today is not even ringing.  Calling Spectrum.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2022)

That is awful.  I hope it gets fixed very soon!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 2, 2022)

Kaila said:


> That is awful.  I hope it gets fixed very soon!


Did you find any shrimp cocktails?   lol   Hubby is sicker than a dog; he ate too much from that feast for Deb.


----------



## RFW (Jan 2, 2022)

Can't remember the last time I had a landline! I know it has its use but living without one for so long just confirms to me that I, for one, have no need for it. Some providers just like to overcharge as well. Is yours a true landline or a VOIP phone?


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 2, 2022)

RFW said:


> Can't remember the last time I had a landline! I know it has its use but living without one for so long just confirms to me that I, for one, have no need for it. Some providers just like to overcharge as well. Is yours a true landline or a VOIP phone?


Landline.


----------



## RFW (Jan 2, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Landline.


Hope they fix the issue for you in a timely manner. They can be tough to deal with sometimes, in my opinion.


----------



## mrstime (Jan 2, 2022)

Land line , I can't figure out this cell phone, so I keep it charged in spring and summer in case we need help out on our senior recreaction vehicles. I am not about to spend a lot of money on a cell phone........some of those damn things are over a thousand bucks!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 2, 2022)

Don't pay your bill. When they can't reach you by phone, they'll get things fixed in a hurry. 
But until then, this might be of some use - *Spectrum Outage Information*


----------



## RFW (Jan 2, 2022)

mrstime said:


> Land line , I can't figure out this cell phone, so I keep it charged in spring and summer in case we need help out on our senior recreaction vehicles. I am not about to spend a lot of money on a cell phone........some of those damn things are over a thousand bucks!


I'm sure you can get by with a cheap flip phone that is only for making and receiving calls. Pair it with a prepaid plan that costs as little as $15/mo and you're good to go.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 2, 2022)

RFW said:


> Can't remember the last time I had a landline! I know it has its use but living without one for so long just confirms to me that I, for one, have no need for it. Some providers just like to overcharge as well. Is yours a true landline or a VOIP phone?


VOIP Had to Google that, none the wiser.

My landline appliance, still going strong. Hopeless with voice menus though. When you are asked to press one for the money, two for the show and all that, dialling it just cuts you off.


----------



## RFW (Jan 2, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> VOIP Had to Google that, none the wiser.
> View attachment 201966
> My landline appliance, still going strong. Hopeless with voice menus though. When you are asked to press one for the money, two for the show and all that, dialling it just cuts you off.


It's basically a phone that relies on your internet connection. If your internet goes down, your phone is dead as well. What's bad is some providers sell this phone service without making it clear that it is VOIP along with its drawbacks.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 2, 2022)

Good night, sweet dreams.  Thanks for the tips.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 2, 2022)

mrstime said:


> Land line , I can't figure out this cell phone, so I keep it charged in spring and summer in case we need help out on our senior recreaction vehicles. I am not about to spend a lot of money on a cell phone........some of those damn things are over a thousand bucks!


I have a CC flip phone that cost me $35.00 and I get unltd. talk and text for $28.00 a month.  My Land line used to run much more.  I can do many things with it as its a smart phone but all I want it for is to talk.


----------



## RFW (Jan 2, 2022)

terry123 said:


> I have a CC flip phone that cost me $35.00 and I get unltd. talk and text for $28.00 a month.  My Land line used to run much more.  I can do many things with it as its a smart phone but all I want it for is to talk.


That's a good point. The initial cost of a cell phone may look pricey but landline does add up so it also isn't even cheaper in the long run.


----------



## mrstime (Jan 2, 2022)

terry123 said:


> I have a CC flip phone that cost me $35.00 and I get unltd. talk and text for $28.00 a month.  My Land line used to run much more.  I can do many things with it as its a smart phone but all I want it for is to talk.


I watch people going places always with a phone in  their hand. I couldn't do that, it would have to live in my purse. I wouldn't want that either. When the kids were young I would lay down and try to nap when they were napping, and I didn't want the phone to wake them or me so I would unplug the phone, friends would say "but what if you miss a phone call" I figured if someone really wanted to talke with me, they could call back. The phone is strictly here for my convience, I still figure if we are out and someone calls they can call back when we are home. So even if I could figure out this damn cell phone I wouldn't carry it around with me constantly.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 2, 2022)

RFW said:


> It's basically a phone that relies on your internet connection. If your internet goes down, your phone is dead as well. What's bad is some providers sell this phone service without making it clear that it is VOIP along with its drawbacks.


I have VOIP and only pay $20.00 per month for unlimited calling, anywhere.  Yes, it's true, if internet goes down, so does the phone but voice mail is retrievable once it comes back.  It rarely goes out, so I'm not concerned about it.  

My provider did make it clear that this issue would happen.


----------



## Devi (Jan 2, 2022)

We have internet and phone through xFinity. Although very rare, we've had instances when the phone was out but internet still on, and vice versa. So, whatever that means. It also isn't $20 a month; more like $70, but the internet connection is VERY fast.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 3, 2022)

RFW said:


> Can't remember the last time I had a landline! I know it has its use but living without one for so long just confirms to me that I, for one, have no need for it. Some providers just like to overcharge as well. Is yours a true landline or a VOIP phone?


DW is hopelessly hooked on the landline, as well as DISH network, would love to dump both as they are a huge waste of money. <sigh>.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 3, 2022)

terry123 said:


> I have a CC flip phone that cost me $35.00 and I get unltd. talk and text for $28.00 a month.  My Land line used to run much more.  I can do many things with it as its a smart phone but all I want it for is to talk.


So do I and I'm curious I have had three bad phones in a row and the Doro has since been discontinued. The Link II they sent has a malfunction they corrected but it lasted only a day. It is in the display screen in the closed position. I think I'll switch to Lively.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 3, 2022)

We have a package with AT&T that includes DirecTV, internet and a land line.  When I called to cancel the land line, they told me the package would cost more without the land line.  We don't even know the phone number for our land line and keep it unplugged. I get all calls through my iPhone.


----------

